# Where Are They Now?



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

Do you guys remember your favourite college players? Maybe your former Nba Players? Well if you guys want an update as to where they are nowadays just put the name of the person (Correct Spelling Preferred) and possibly where they played if you still remember... I will try to get back to everyone as soon as I can...

til then 

sime


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Not my fav player but Jordan 'sbackcourt teammate in the 86 playoffs!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Scoonie Penn?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

X. Nacy!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Charles O'Bannon-Pistons 97-98
Ed O'Bannon-Mavs/Nets 96-97
Toby Bailey-Suns 98-99


Can you find them for me?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Mine*

Ed Cota just was awesome in college, he is in Europe somewhere playing now. The cool thing is that his team won the championship so that is a plus, but I just loved watching him control that GREAT Carolina team with Jamison, Carter, Williams etc.

Chris Porter was awesome to watch in college when he was not suspended. He is playing in a development league now and his team also won the championship, I think Miles Simon was on his team to. But ya gota love that fro!!!!!

Jimmy "Snap" Hunter, and Curtis Staples. Those two were some big time 3 point gunners in college, I think they are both in development leagues, Jimmy has a chance to make it pro though because he is a tall PG at 6-4 that can shoot, just needs to work on his handle and defense. But Curtis probably will not make it, but he sure was fun to watch gun in Virginia!

:yes:


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*here*

Toby Bailey
Year of Birth: 1975 
Place of Birth: Los Angeles - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 6" 
Height cm: 198 
Position: Small Forward 
Other Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Los Angeles Stars (USA) 

Played college ball at the UCLA University (1998). Selected by the Los Angeles Lakers in the 1998 NBA Draft (45th pick overall). Traded, on late June 1998, by the Lakers to the Phoenix Suns, played in Arizona in 1998-99 and 1999-00. In 2000-01 played with the Los Angeles Stars, in the ABA and for the 2001-02 season has been signed by Andrea Costa Imola Basket, in the Italian A1. 

Won the 1995 NCAA Title with UCLA. 

Interest
Local, NBA, Foreign 

Notes 
Absolutely the essences of the California man in the world......Mr. April surely shined for the Bruins in his four years career, but in the pros something went wrong......excellent athlete with a quite solid frame......a good combination of physical skills and technical package......he has good ball handling but can find some problems against pressure......great when he can run the floor, pushing the ball or filling the lanes......has a decent first step going right, penetrating in the lane can be dangerous with his good vertical leap......not the greatest playing with the ball on his hands, he can't create his offensive opportunities consistently......the outside game still need some improvements to reach the next level, but since his college time Toby added accuracy to his mid range J......better throwing the ball off the dribble......decent rebounder in dynamic situations, coming from outside the lane......has good passing skills but he seems to love the ball too much when it's on his hands......has a good shooting mechanic; he always throws the ball with the jump shot......connected from the charity stripe......not great full court vision, he often loses timing for an assist......defensively he normally stays with the first step of his opponent......uses well his physical strength to punish thin guards in penetration......he plays with intensity to make up for his lack of technical attitudes......absolutely not afraid to battle in the paint for two points......an interesting scorer every night, but not the one to rely on if your team absolutely need two points when the game is on the line......the fast break lanes his natural hunt's territory......has good feeling for the ball defensively, but this sometimes can be dangerous for his fouls situation......overall Toby can be a good off guard and small forward providing pretty good offense, especially in Europe. 

Charles O'Bannon
Year of Birth: 1975 Place of Birth: Lakewood - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 5" 
Height cm: 196 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Other Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Toyota Alvark (Japan) 

Played his college bball career at the UCLA (1993-97). Spent his two first pro seasons, 1997-98 and 1998-99, in the NBA with the Detroit Pistons. Signed for the 1999-00 season, on late November, by WKS Slask Wroclaw (Poland).Since 2000-01 was in Japan with the Toyota Alvark. 

Won the 2001-02 Japanese Championship. 

Has been Pac-10 Conference Freshmen Team member in 1993-94 and NCAA 2nd Team member in 1996-97. With UCLA won the 1994-95 NCAA Championsahip. Played with the USA National Team at the 1995 World University Games, winning the gold medal. Played the 1999-00 Polish All Star Game and won the 1999-00 Polish National Championship, being voted the Playoff's Finals MVP. 

Interest
Local, NBA, Foreign 

Size and Athletic Abilities 
Charles has a normal body frame, slender, but his athletic skills are definitely excellent. He is fast and quick and a good leaper. 

Offense 
Here is an outstanding one on one player with a great first step and various solutions in the traffic, He can score floating in the air, changing hand at the last moment and protecting the shot with his body, can post up and take the turn around jumper but can also put the ball on the floor and drive. He hasn’t outside shooting range and that’s his limit! He can only pull up jumpers on a mid-range. A decent passer with good court vision. 

Defense 
Average rebounder and defender but, thanks to his quick hands, he can dfelect passes and get steals overplaying his opponent. 

Notes 
A player for any good team in the best European leagues. 

"courtesy of coach Romano Petitti" 

Ed O'Bannon
Year of Birth: 1972 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 203 
Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Los Angeles Stars (USA) 

Aftyer a great NCAA career at UCLA (199095), was selected by the New Jersey Nets in the 1995 NBA Draft (1st round, #9 overall). Has played two NBA seasons with New Jersey Nets (1995-96) and Dallas Mavericks (1996-97) Started the 1997-98 season in the CBA with the LaCrosse Bobcats and then, on March signed for Pallacanestro Trieste (Italy). In 1998-99 he moved to Spain to play with Forum Valladolid and in 1999-00 has been signed in Greece with Iraklio OAA Kritis but was released after only one game. In late January joined Atletico Boca Juniors (Argentina). In 2000-01 moved to the Los Angeles Stars, in the ABA. He moved to Europe for the 2001-02 season and signed with WTK Wloclawek (Poland). 

Won the 1995 NCAA Championship being also selected as Final Four MVP.

Hope that helped you Wilt_the_Stilt


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Mine*



> Originally posted by *OZZY *
> Ed Cota just was awesome in college, he is in Europe somewhere playing now. The cool thing is that his team won the championship so that is a plus, but I just loved watching him control that GREAT Carolina team with Jamison, Carter, Williams etc.
> 
> Chris Porter was awesome to watch in college when he was not suspended. He is playing in a development league now and his team also won the championship, I think Miles Simon was on his team to. But ya gota love that fro!!!!!
> ...


Ed Cota
Year of Birth: 1976 
Place of Birth: Los Angeles - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 1" 
Height cm: 186 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Gary Steelheads - IBL (USA) 
Previous team: Gary Steelheads (USA) 

Attended Tilden HS in Brooklyn, NY and then played at St. Thomas More Academy in Oakdale, CT. Spent his college career at the University of North Carolina (1996-00). Selected in the 2nd round (#11) of the 2000 CBA Draft by Gary Steelheads, made his pro debut with the Steelheads in 2000-01 following the team in the passage to the IBL..Signed for the 2001-02 season, in late November, by BC Oostende (Belgium). 

In 1996-97 earned ACC Rookie of the Year honors, in 1997-98 2nd Team All-ACC honors, in 1998-99 has been named Honorable Mention All-America by Associated Press and in 1999-00 has been named 2nd Team All-ACC. Has been the 1st player in NCAA history with 1000 points, 1000 assists and 500 rebounds.Won the 2001-02 Belgian National Championship. 



Notes 
Probably the easiest way to sum up Cota's attitude and play is that he is essentially a catalyst......if Cota plays on a good team, that team is likely to play a lot better......his strenghts are: passing ability, penetration and excellent decision-making......Cota is not amazingly athletic and will likely always struggle against athletic guards......likes to play with players he can trust......he showed in his first two years at UNC that when combined with offensive weapons like Antawn Jamison and Vince Carter, he could make a team's motor run like no one else......his patience on offense and ability to break down a defense, his court vision, and his underrated ability to shoot in the clutch made UNC's squad one of the most exciting in the nation......he is a great spot-up shooter (shaky off the dribble from long-range, though) and has a deadly floater from 10ft and in......not a great defender, he is just a decent outside shooter for the NBA standards......he has shown at times in his four years at UNC that he can play good defense......needs to increase his difensive intensità......at any time as he doesn't express a lot of emotion on or off the court......he is a player who could, in the best case, play as a backup point guard, with maybe some spot starting duty, in the NBA for a few years......perfect fit for Europe.

Chris Porter
nothing on him sorry...jus that he played for Golden State last year etc.

Jimmy Hunter

Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: Memphis - TN (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 193 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Memphis Houn Dawgs (USA) 


Attended the Trezevans HS in Memphis and played college ball at the University of Memphis and at the Life University (1998-00), in Georgia. Early entry candidate for the 2000 NBA Draft, has been selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Sioux Falls Skyforce (6th Round #58). Made his pro debut in 2000-01, playing with the Memphis Houn' Dawgs, in the ABA. Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Draft as 8th round pick (#58) by the Huntsville Flight, the team in which he played the 2001-02 season. Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the St.Louis SkyHawks that released him in May. 

Nicknamed Snap, nickname has been given by his grandfather because he chews his food like a snapping turtle. Named NAIA Player of the Year, and NAIA National Tournament MVP, as he led the Running Eagles to their second consecutive NAIA National Championship in 1999-00. 

Curtis Staples
nothing on Curtis Staples either sorry...

Miles Simon

Year of Birth: 1975 
Place of Birth: Stockholm (Sweden) 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 191 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Livorno Basket (former Don Bosco Basket) (Italy) 
Previous team: Maccabi Ironi Raanana (Israel) 
Agent: Marc Fleisher 

Played college ball at the Arizona University (1995-98). Selected at the 1998 NBA Draft by the Orlando Magic as a 2nd round pick. In the 1998-99 season was signed by the Orlando Magic. In 2000-01 season joined Maccabi Ironi Raanana, in Israel, but was released in November. He then moved to the Italian A-2 League, joining Livorno Basket for the remainder of the season. Having signed in Italy with a fake Czech passport he has been disqualified from FIBA competitions for wo years. Signed for the 2001-02 season with the Dakota Wizards, in the CBA. In April 2002 joined Pallacanestro Varese (Italy) that left in May for an injury. 

Won the 2001-02 CBA Championship. 

Won the 1996-97 NCAA Championship. Named the 2001-02 MVP of the CBA League.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Maceo Baston, Michigan. I heard he is playing in Spain now thats all I know.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*k^2*



> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Maceo Baston, Michigan. I heard he is playing in Spain now thats all I know.



He is now playing in Italy but close anyways...

*Maceo Baston* 
Year of Birth: 1976 Place of Birth: Corsicana - TX (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 9" 
Height cm: 205 
Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Montecatini SC 2000 (Italy) 

Attended the H. Grady Spruce High School in Dallas, TX and played college ball at the University of Michigan (1998). Selected as 2nd round (58th overall) pick of the 1998 NBA Draft by the Chicago Bulls and 3rd round (27th overall) pick of the 1998 CBA Draft by the Quad City Thunder. Signed for the 1998-99 season by the Quad City Thunder, in 1999-00 he's back again with that team. Played the whole CBA season with the Thunders and was signed by the Milwaukee Bucks just few days before the beginning of the NBA playoffs. In 2000-01 season was signed by Montecatini SC 2000 (Italy). Moved to Spain for the 2001-02 season, signed by Joventut Badalona. 

Finished his career as Michigan's all-time leader in field goal percentage with 65.2% and is one of only two with over 1300 pts, 800 reb and 100 blocked shots. 

20.3 ppg
7.5 rpg
2.3 spg
0.9 apg
3.3 to/pg


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Larry Abney and tremaine folkes, both were from Fresno st
but I din't know where they went, also can you look up demitrous porter.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Jimmy King and Ray Jackson both from the Fab Five
Tyus Edney from UCLA


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RUBEN *
> Larry Abney and tremaine folkes, both were from Fresno st
> but I din't know where they went, also can you look up demitrous porter.


Larry Abney
Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: Nyack - NY (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 204 
Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Previous team: Pennsylvania Valley Dawgs (USA) 

Played college ball at the Fresno State University (2000). Selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Yakima Sunkings (3rd #29), but made his pro debut with the Trenton Stars, in the IBL, and played in Summer 2001 with the USBL's Pennsylvanya ValleyDawgs. He was soon released, in June. Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the Adirondak Wildcats. 

*Tremaine Fowlkes*
Year of Birth: 1976 
Place of Birth: Los Angeles - CA(USA) 
Height ft: 6' 7" 
Height cm: 201 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Gaiteros del Zulia (Venezuela) 

Attended Crenshaw HS in Los Angeles, CA and played college ball at the University of California (1994-96) before transferring to the Fresno State University (1996-98). Drafted by the Denver Nuggets with the 54th pick of the 1997 NBA Draft, in 1998-99 has played with the Yakima Sun Kings, in the CBA and in the Summer of the same season was with USBL's Brooklin Kings. Signed for the 1999-00 season by the Cincinnati Stuff (IBL). Played in 2000-01 with Gaiteros de Zulia (Venezuela). Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Supplemental Draft as 5th overall pick by the Columbus Riverdragons, the team in which he started the 2001-02 season. In February has been called up by the Los Angeles Clippers. 

Has been PAC-10 Conference Freshman of the Year in 1994-95 and also a member of USA Basketball's junior world championship team during the summer of 1995. Named to the 2001-02 All-NBDL 1st Team. 

A second round pick of the Denver Nuggets who has seen little action until this year...........complaibed for limited minutes at California when too many stars (or supposed stars) where fighting to get coach Bozeman's eye...........played at spurts in last years CBA...........just got everybody's attention in this 1999-00 IBL season.........simply one of the most improved player in pro basketball.......every IBL coach told us he was the premiere forward in the league.........used to have serious problems putting it on the floor but has shown significant improvement in that area..........not your typical californian softie...........will play hard and he is going to rebound for your team...........if not blocked out will kill people on the offensive glass.........loves the turn around on the left post and will take the ball off the defensive reach..........can shoot threes even if his shot selection is still questionable........will go after people and knows what an hard foul is........still tends to turn it over a little too much but he is not the mistake type of player he looks years ago..........a major european prospect who can help many teams. 


*Demetrius Porter* 
Year of Birth: 1978 
Place of Birth: Fresno - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 0" 
Height cm: 183 
Position: Guard 
Nation: United States 

Not much was found on him but all I could find was this,

Played college bball at the Fresno State University(2001). Made his debut in the 2001-02 season with EM Orleans in the French N1 League. In February has been claimed by the Huntsville Flight, in the NBDL. 


hope that helps RUBEN


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*shobe42*



> Originally posted by *shobe42 *
> Jimmy King and Ray Jackson both from the Fab Five
> Tyus Edney from UCLA


*Tyus edney* 
took a year off basketball after playing with the Pacers.
Year of Birth: 1973 
Height ft: 5' 10" 
Height cm: 177 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 


Played college ball at UCLA (1993-95). Selected by the Sacramento Kings in the 2nd round of the 1995 NBA Draft an the 47th pick overall, he played a fine rookie season with the Sacramento Kings. Still with the Kings in 1996-97, was relegated to a backup role and never regained the initial success he enjoyed in the NBA. Signed the following year, 1997-98, to play with the Boston Celtics, he assumed a role as a sparkplug off the bench. In 1998-99 rejoined his former UCLA teammate George Zidek signing with Zalgiris Kaunas (Lithuania). The following season, 1999-00, he has signed in Italy by Pallacanestro Benetton Treviso. Back to the NBA in 2000-01, he joined the Indiana Pacers. In the 2001-02 season, was signed again by Pallacanestro Treviso. 

Has been selected as member of the All- Pacific 10 Conference 1st team in 1993-94 and in 1994-95. Won the 1995 NCAA Championship with UCLA. Played the 1996 NBA Rookie All-Star Game. Won the 1998-99 Euroleague, Lithuanian National Championship and NEBL Title with Zalgiris Kaunas and the 1999-00 Italian National Cup. Played the 1999-00 EuroStar Game, being voted the game's MVP. Won the 2000-01 Italian Supercup and the 2001-02 Championship. 

Size and Athletic Abilities 
Very quick player, Edney is small in stature but has tremendous end to end speed. 

Offense 
Penetrating point guard that has improved his shooting range over the past few years. Has fine ballhandling and distribution abilities. Because of his small height he needs a bit more space than most players do to get his shot off. Thanks to his quickness can score in spurts. 

Defense 
Defensively his size is a major drawback though his lateral quickness is an asset. 

*Jimmy King* 
Year of Birth: 1973 
Place of Birth: South Bend - IN (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 5" 
Height cm: 196 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Other Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Gary Steelheads - IBL (USA) 
Previous team: Trotamundos de Carabobo (Venezuela) 

Attended Plano East HS in Plano, TX and played college ball at the University of Michigan (1991-95). Selected in the 1995 NBA Draft by the Toronto Raptors as a 2nd round pick (#35), played with them his first pro season, 1995-96. Started the following season, 1996-97 with the Dallas Mavericks, but was soon waived and immediately joined the Quad City Thunder (CBA). Before the end of the season he went back to the NBA, being signed by the Denver Nuggetts. In 1997-98 was again with CBA's Thunder and in 1998-99 started the season with Thunder again but was traded during the year to the La Crosse Catbirds, still in the CBA. Signed for the 1999-00 season by the CBA's La Crosse Bobcats, has been released on early January. Has then joined the Sioux Falls Skyforce and later the Quad City Thunder, still in the CBA. In 2000-01 joined on early January the Gary Steelheads first in the CBA and later in the IBL. In the Summer of 2001 moved to the Venezuelan LPB League, signing with Trotamundos de Carabobo but was soon released. Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Supplemental Draft as 4th round pick (#28) by the Asheville Altitude, the team in which he played the 2001-02 season. The League terminated his contract in March.Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the Dodge City Legend. 

Full name is Jimmy Hal King. Has been member of the US National Team. Was a four-year starter at Michigan. Earned as a senior a 3rd Team All-Big Ten selection, as a junior an Honorable Mention All-Big Ten and as a sophomore was named again Honorable Mention All-Big Ten. 

Notes 
One of the forgotten Fab 5 (the other one is Jackson)........had a troubled CBA 1999-00 season getting picked and waived at a suspicious pace..........it is a bit difficult to get a complete grade on him............general feeling is that he thinks he is better than he is...........never really accepted the idea of not making it in the NBA after getting CBA MVP in 1998.........has got a lot of apparent personality and wants the ball in hands in the clutch.........we think he is a point guard at heart but does not show enough unselfishness and willingness to make people around him better to be one........has shown than he can shut down people and had some great defensive rotations and help while playing for the Nightmare Team (the lockout US World Games 98 select team) under FIBA rules..........very inconsistent shooter who prefers to drive even when the situation does not allow it.........will hoist a three and make it under pressure though........tries to do something spectacular too many times and that tells us something about him.........a good basketball player overall and an excellent rebounder for his size who can shake and bake and knows what a game is and probably what it takes to win it, but just not look like a fit for the European system...........worth a check though. 

*Ray Jackson*
Year of Birth: 1974 
Place of Birth: Austin - TX (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 6" 
Height cm: 198 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Grand Rapids Hoops (USA) 

Played college ball at the Michigan University. Started playing in the CBA, with Grand Rapid Hoops, in 1995-96. In 1996-97 has played 5 games in Greece at B.C. Larissa and then joined Grand Rapid Hoops. Signed for the 1997-98 season by Strasbourg (France), was released on January and then resigned by the same team on February. For the 1998-99 season he joined, on late February, the Grand Rapid Hoops, in the CBA. In 1999-00 joined, on November, Atletico Obras Sanitarias (Argentina), and in 2000-01 was back with the Hoops. 

While at Michigan was a member of the famous “Fab Five” and appeared in two consecutive Final Four series. Has been named 1996 CBA Rookie of the Year. 

Not much updated on him, hope that helps...

sime


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

God Shamgod??

He's from acouple of years ago, if I remember right he played for providence.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*raptors32*



> Originally posted by *raptors32 *
> God Shamgod??
> 
> He's from acouple of years ago, if I remember right he played for providence.


*God Shamgod* 
Year of Birth: 1977 
Height ft: 6' 1" 
Height cm: 185 
Position: Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Florida Sea Dragons (USA) 
Previous team: KS Czarni Slupsk (Poland) 

Played college ball at the Providence University (1995-97). Drafted by the Washington Wizards, played with them his first two pro seasons, 1997-98 and 1998-99. Signed for the 1999-00 season by the CBA's La Crosse Bobcats, has been released in early January. He then joined the Dominican Republic League, playing with San Carlos. Signed for the 2000-01 season by KS Czarni Slupsk, in the Polish PLK League, in the Summer of 2001 moved to the Florida Sea Dragons, in the USBL. In 2001-02 was signed by the Zhejiang Horses (China).Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the Florida Sea Dragons again.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i constantly wonder what happened to the hometown heroes around here, like bobby hurley and terry dehere. i remember that bobby hurley got into a near-fatal car accident when he was with the sacrament kings. his father is doing good with coaching bobby's former high school, st. anthony's. they won the state tournament and now they're gonna play in the national high school basketball tournament.

as for terry dehere, i wonder what happened to him too. all i know is that there's a basketball court around here named after him and that he ran for councilman or something like that in jersey city about 2 years ago.

there was another guy from here too who was in the nba (and i think he was supposed to be pretty good), but i forgot his name....


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

LOL!!!! Bizzy!! Now that you mention it, I was watching an episode of Down Low: Life in the D League, and Terry Dehere is now a starting player on the North Charleston Lowagators!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I know Terry Dehere was playing in the NBDL last year and he was on that show on ESPN: _Down Low_


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*KC*

true...he is in fact playing with the North Charleston Lowgators

Terry Dehere
Year of Birth: 1971 
Place of Birth: New York - NY (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 192 
Position: Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: North Charleston Lowgators (USA) 

Played college ball at the University of Seton Hall (1993). Drafted by NBA's Los Angeles Clippers in 1993 (#13), he then played with the Clippers from 1993-94 up to 1996-97. In 1997-98 was still in the NBA with the Sacramento Kings and the following season, signed with the Vancouver Grizzlies. Started the 1999-00 season with CBA's Idaho Stampede, but on early January, was signed by Alba Berlin (Germany). In 2001-02 joined, in early January, the North Charleston Lowgators, in the NBDL. 

Won the 1999-00 German National Championship. 

Stats

North Charleston Lowgators 2001/2002 - NBDL - National Basketball Development League 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 31 544 55 126 43 27 60 45 50 57 87 13 36 49 43 14 42 241 1.02 3.6 17.7 
AVG 17.5 1.8 4.1 43 0.9 1.9 45 1.6 1.8 87 0.4 1.2 1.6 1.4 0.5 1.4 7.8 1.02 3.6 17.7


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i just remember that a year or 2 ago he ran for councilman here and i thought it was pretty funny...


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

St Anthony has produced so many great players.
Bobby and Danny Hurley
Dehere
Jerry Walker
Roshown Mccleod= in the nba not sure what team maybe Hawks
Delvon arrington= had great career with florida st. maybe nba in future
Elijah Ingram= going to st johns next year he is nice.
There are so many more im forgetting right now.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*where are you guys located?*

where are you guys from? where is st.anthony's?

sime


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i'm from jersey city...and that's where st. anthony's is located. as a matter of fact, st. anthony's is really close to nyc. it's about a 10-15 minute walk from the holland tunnel.

yeah...i think the name that i forgot was jerry walker. i think there's a basketball court here named after him too.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

anyone else want me to look up anybody?   

sime


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, I said Scoonie Penn, but I guess you missed it....


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Well, I said Scoonie Penn, but I guess you missed it....


hey! sorry bout that I guess i did in fact miss it.

*James Scoonie Penn* 
Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: Salem - MA (USA) 
Height ft: 5' 10" 
Height cm: 179 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Previous team: Pallacanestro Trieste (Italy) 


Played college ball at the Boston College (1995-97) and at the Ohio State University (1998-00). Selected at the 2000 NBA Draft by the Atlanta Hawks as a 2nd round pick (#57), has been signed by Pallacanestro Trieste, in the Italian A-1 League, for the 2000-01 season. He was later released due to an injury. Signed for the 2001-02 season, in early November, by Pallacanestro Virtus Roma (Italy), has been released in early January and immediately joined the Asheville Altitude, in the NBDL. 

In 1995-96 was voted Big East Conference Rookie of the Year, being named First Team All-Big East Conference member. In 1996-97 was First Team All-Big East Conference, winning the the Conference's Tournament Championship and being voted as the Tournament's MVP. In 1998-99 was named Big Ten Conference Player of the Year. Was selected Third Team All-America and First Team All-Big Ten Conference in both his junior and senior seasons. Ended his career at Ohio State Univeristy as the college's all-time leader in three-point field goals made. 

Now playing with the Asheville Atitude

Stats

Asheville Altitude 2001/2002 - NBDL - National Basketball Development League 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 28 796 59 165 35 24 71 33 64 81 79 15 62 77 141 46 48 254 2.94 3.9 12.8 
AVG 28.4 2.1 5.9 35 0.9 2.5 33 2.3 2.9 79 0.5 2.2 2.8 5 1.6 1.7 9.1 2.94 3.9 12.8 

Pallacanestro Virtus Roma 2001/2002 - Lega Italiana Pallacanestro Serie A 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 9 235 27 55 49 11 32 34 18 28 64 4 24 28 19 16 20 105 0.95 4.8 17.9 
AVG 26.1 3 6.1 49 1.2 3.6 34 2 3.1 64 0.4 2.7 3.1 2.1 1.8 2.2 11.7 0.95 4.8 17.9 

sorry bout that again...

sime


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

Matt Maloney, perhaps the greatest Houston Rockets point guard of all time. 

Also, I always liked Rodrick Rhodes, but I think he is playing overseas somewhere now.

Oh yeah, and George Muresan.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hey, thanks sime


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i think rodrick rhodes went to st. anthony's too. i looked at nba.com's bio of roshown mcleod and it said that rodrick rhodes was a former h.s. teammate of his.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RunninRaven *
> Matt Maloney, perhaps the greatest Houston Rockets point guard of all time.
> 
> Also, I always liked Rodrick Rhodes, but I think he is playing overseas somewhere now.
> ...


*Matt Maloney* 

Year of Birth: 1971 
Place of Birth: Silver Springs - MD (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 2" 
Height cm: 188 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Atlanta Hawks (USA) 

Played college bball at the Penn State University (1992-95). Made his pre debut in 1995-96 with the Grand Rapids Hoops. The following season, 1997-98, moved to the Houston Rockets, where he played till 1999-00. Signed for the 1999-00 season, on early January, by the Chicago Bulls, but for the 2000-01 season moved to the Atlanta Hawks

Sorry thats all they have to say about him...basically that means he took a year off basketball I guess.

*Rodrick Rhodes* 

Year of Birth: 1973 Place of Birth: Jersey City - NJ (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 6" 
Height cm: 199 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: FedEx Express (Philippines) 

Started his college career at the University of Kentucky (1993-95), but has transferred to the University of Southern California for his senior season (1996-97). Drafted by NBA's Houston Rockets, played with them his first two pro season, 1997-98 and 1998-99. Signed for the 1999-00 season by the Philadelphia Sixers, was released on November and then immediately joined the Dallas Mavericks, still in the NBA, for the remainder of the season. In 2000-01 moved overseas and joined in January A.O. Dafni (Greece), being released in May.In the Summer of 2002 played with the FedEx Express in the Philippine PBA League. 

Played the 1998 NBA All-Rookie Game. 

*Gheorghe Muresan* 

Year of Birth: 1971 
Place of Birth: Triteni Romania) 
Height ft: 7' 7" 
Height cm: 231 
Position: Center 
Nation: Romanian 
Now playing In: Elan Bearnais Pau-Orthez (France) 

Grew up in Cluj (Romania), played in France the 1992-93 season with Elan Bearnais Pau-Orthez, in the Pro A League. Selected by the Washington Bullets in the 2nd round (#30) of the 1993 NBA Draft. Since his debut in 1993-94 up to the 1996-97 season he always played with the Washington Wizards. Did not play in 1997-98, due to a stretched tendon in his right ankle. Signed by the New Jersy Nets on early May 1999, for the rest of the 1998-99 season. Has always played with the Nets till 1999-00. Back to France in 2000-01, he joined Elan Bearnais Pau-Orthez, in the Pro A League. 

Has been member of the Romanian National Team. Led the NBA in field goal pct for the 1995-96 season with 58.4% and in 1996-97 with 60.4%. Named the NBA Most Improved Player for the 1995-96 season. He's the tallest player ever to play in the NBA. Won the 2000-01 French Championship

no info on 01-02 season...

sime


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Chris Porter*

I found some stuff on Chris Porter, who a previous poster requested me to find...

*Chris Porter* 
Year of Birth: 1978 
Place of Birth: Abbeville - AL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 202 
Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Oklahoma Storm (USA) 
Previous team: Dakota Wizards (USA) 


Played college ball at the Chipola Junior College (1996-98) and at the Auburn University (1998-00). Selected at the 2000 NBA Draft by the Golden State Warriors as a 2nd round pick (#55) and in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Sioux Falls Skyforce (2nd Round #18), made with the Warriors his pro debut in 2000-01. In 2001-02 has been signed, in early January, by the Dakota Wizards, in the CBA.Was signed for the 2002 Summer season by the Oklahoma Storm in the USBL League. 

Was named Panhandle Conference Player of the Year in both his freshman and sophomore seasons. As a sophomore was a First Team Junior College All-America. In 1998-99 was voted Southeatern Conference Player of the Year, All-Southeastern Conference First Team and Southeastern Conference Newcomer of the Year. Named Second Team All-America in 1998-99 and Honorable Mention All-America in 1999-00. Selected All-Southeastern Conference Second Team in 1999-00. Won the 2001-02 CBA Championship. 


Notes 
Made most of the All-American teams in his junior year, his first in Division I after an outstanding JC career......Porter is an athletic small forward who doesn't necessarily have a great outside shot, but does just about everything else well......that's not to say Porter can't shoot the ball......he is not a three-point threat, but is extremely effective with his inside moves......can post up and take a fadeaway jumper with success......and is excellent in the mid-range game......an explosive player who is an intense competitor......he has a great first step......seems to make players around him better......hits the boards with absolute abandon, using his unusual leaping ability to his advantage......attacks the basket very effectively on the offensive end......makes it very difficult for his opponent to stay with him on the drive......dangerous in the transition game......very effective on defense......has long arms and great quickness to block the opponent's passing lanes......had some attitude problems but it’s never turned out to be anything really serious......his free throw shooting could probably use a little improvement......he played beyond anyone's expectations, and he literally wowed the critics throughout his last college season......athletic and able to use his speed as a weapon......Porter is a big playmaker who wants the ball in critical situations......the pro scouts would like to see him step outside more often and show a perimeter game that would complement all the inside thunder that now comprises so much of his game. 

Stats
Dakota Wizards 2001/2002 - CBA - Continental Basketball Association 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 24 752 158 333 47 1 14 7 74 121 61 58 100 158 43 40 44 393 0.98 8.4 20.9 
AVG 31.3 6.6 13.9 47 0 0.6 7 3.1 5 61 2.4 4.2 6.6 1.8 1.7 1.8 16.4 0.98 8.4 20.9


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks sime


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*np*



> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> Thanks sime


hey no problem...if you need anymore just let me know...thanks...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Where?*

Where is Chris Carrawell? 
He used to start for Duke, he got drafted by the Spurs in the 2nd round a few years back, and I haven't heard anything about him since.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Where?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Where is Chris Carrawell?
> He used to start for Duke, he got drafted by the Spurs in the 2nd round a few years back, and I haven't heard anything about him since.


*Chris Carrawell* 
Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: St. Louis - MO (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 6" 
Height cm: 198 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Asheville Altitude (USA) 
Previous team: Toritos de Cayey (Puerto Rico) 










Played college ball at the Duke University (1996-00). Selected as 2nd round pick (#41) of the 2000 NBA Draft by the San Antonio Spurs. Also selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Rockford Lightning (6th Round #57). Made his pro debut in Europe, having signed for the 2000-01 season with Cestistica Barcellona, in the Italian A-2 League but was released in March. Signed for the 2001-02 season by the Asheville Altitude, in the NBDL.Played the 2002 Summer season with Toritos de Cayey (Puerto Rico) bein released soon. 

Full name is Christopher Michael Carrawell. Voted All-America Second Team as a senior, in 1999-00. Won four consecutive Atlantic Coast Conference regular season Championships. Named Atlantic Coast Conference Player of the Year in 1999-00 and a unanimous All-Atlantic Coast Conference First team, as well. Also selcted to the All- Atlantic Coast Conference Tournament First team and to the ACC All-Defensive First Team. Voted All-Atlantic Coast Conference Third team in 1998-99. 

Notes 
There is no doubt that from an athletic standpoint, Carrawell is up to the task.........a very competent offensive player, it's tough to gauge his true level of ability, as it is the case with a lot of players who play with other great players........but Carrawell proved to be a very valuable component of a transition game.........he's a great finisher, with great body control, makes the transition opportunities count.........can shoot from the outside; in fact, has a streak coming into a season at college of hitting a three-pointer in 27 straight games.........also not afraid to attack the basket on the offensive end.........does quite a few things fundamentally well: he is a strong passer, and knows how to play defense.........he is, in short, an ideal component player. Doesn't have a lot of physical limitations either.........is a good enough shooter to play the two-guard, and good enough slasher and jumper to get by at the small forward if he's called upon.........needs to improve his work from the free throw line.........some think he’s between positions, but he is a true swingman who has the skills and size to play both the shooting guard or small forward position in the NBA.........an outstanding athlete with exceptional ballhandling skills, he has even played at point guard in college.........he is an all around player who does a good job on both offense and defense.........he is a steady shooter from beyond the arc, though he prefers to shoot his jumper from mid-ranges where he is more accurate.........he is good at driving to the basket with a very good first step and the ability to finish.........he shows good shot selection and is good at scoring in transition.........in the post he can score with a nice hook shot or by ducking low and driving past his defender.........he moves well without the ball, has the ability to shoot off the dribble and is a fairly good free thrower.........he is an above average ballhandler and passer, with an excellent assist to turnover ratio.........he is a good rebounder for his size and is not afraid of contact below the boards.........on defense his quick feet, and a long reach makes him an excellent defender able to guard fast point guards to larger forwards.........he is a good shot blocker and rarely gets out of position searching for blocks or steals.........during his early years at Duke he was overshadowed by several players now playing in the NBA........four years at Duke served him well, he improved his shooting and ballhandling and has become a polished player with good fundamentals. 


Asheville Altitude 2001/2002 - NBDL - National Basketball Development League 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 56 1283 148 355 41 9 35 25 85 119 71 68 136 204 103 21 70 408 1.47 6.4 12.7 
AVG 22.9 2.6 6.3 41 0.2 0.6 25 1.5 2.1 71 1.2 2.4 3.6 1.8 0.4 1.3 7.3 1.47 6.4 12.7


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I have two more-Sedale Threatt used to play for Lakers in 95-96
Vincenzo Esposito-Raptors 95-96


Thanks in advance


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Wilt_The_Stilt *
> I have two more-Sedale Threatt used to play for Lakers in 95-96
> Vincenzo Esposito-Raptors 95-96
> 
> ...


*Vincenzo Esposito* I remember Vinny
Year of Birth: 1969 
Place of Birth: Caserta (Italy) 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 194 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: Italian 
Now playing In: C.B. Gran Canaria (Spain) 
Previous team: Pallalcesto Amatori Udine (Italy) 
Agent: Riccardo Sbezzi 

The typical product of the Juve Caserta (Italy) tradition, started his career in 1984-85 and for 9 years was one of the leaders along with Gentile, reaching the 1990-91 Italian league title. In 1993-94 was sold to Fortitudo Bologna (Italy) where he spent two seasons before signing as a free agent for the Toronto Raptors, the NBA expansion team, in the 1995-96. In 1996-97 signed for Victoria Libertas Scavolini Pesaro, back in Italy, but suddendly, in December, according to the team he breaks his contract, to sign for Olimpia Basket Pistoia (Italy). In 1998-99 he moved to Andrea Costa Imola Basket (Italy), where he played till the 2000-01 season. Signed for the 2001-02 season by Pallacanestro Amatori Udine (Italy), in January was traded to CB Gran Canaria (Spain). 

Member of the Italian National Team from time to time. Played at the 1995 European Championship. Has won the Italian Championship in 1990-91. Played the 1999 and the 2000-01 Italian League All Star Game and has been voted the Italian League MVP in 1998-99 and 1999-00. He has also topped the Italian League scoring list in 1998-99 (24.5 ppg.) and in 1999-00 (30.9 ppg.). 

Notes 
Fast and quick, he has all it takes to be an excellent athlete......good leaper, dunks easily.......great shooter both from medium and long range, can hit the three with outstanding ability.......has excellent drive skills......can put the ball on the floor and create his own shots.......shots selection his questionable but also a great strength for his game......selfish, especially when things gone wrong......he doesn't like dirty defenders.......his positioning away from the ball isn't correct but, first of all, Enzo is not in love with playing on "D".......an incredible player at the European level......he has all it takes to play in the NBA except patience......a winner who can carry the team on his shoulders. 

Stats
C.B. Gran Canaria 2001/2002 - ACB - Asociacion Clubes de Baloncesto 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 15 519 54 121 44 44 106 41 69 79 87 2 13 15 24 10 54 309 0.44 1.2 23.8 
AVG 34.6 3.6 8.1 44 2.9 7.1 41 4.6 5.3 87 0.1 0.9 1 1.6 0.7 3.6 20.6 0.44 1.2 23.8 

Pallalcesto Amatori Udine 2001/2002 - Lega Italiana Pallacanestro Serie A 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 18 606 78 145 53 41 108 38 90 102 88 7 16 23 28 14 60 369 0.47 1.5 24.4 
AVG 33.7 4.3 8.1 53 2.3 6 38 5 5.7 88 0.4 0.9 1.3 1.6 0.8 3.3 20.5 0.47 1.5 24.4 

Pallalcesto Amatori Udine 2001/2002 - Saporta Cup 
G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 7 208 21 38 55 11 42 26 19 23 82 6 4 10 12 3 13 94 0.92 1.9 18.1 
AVG 29.7 3 5.4 55 1.6 6 26 2.7 3.3 82 0.9 0.6 1.4 1.7 0.4 1.9 13.4 0.92 1.9 18.1 

*Sedale Threatt* 
Year of Birth: 1961 1997/19982001/2002 Season 
Height ft: 6' 2" 
Height cm: 188 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Other Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Olympique Lausanne (Switzerland) 

Signed for the 1997-98 season by B.C. Larissa (Greece) on November was released after 7 games. Played in the 2001-02 season with Olympique Lausanne (Switzerland).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Where are they now?*

Where's Mike Penberthy? He used to play for the Lakers in 00-01 and the start of the year in 01-02.

Also where is Joe Crispin? He played for the Lakers at the beginning of they year. I saw him play for the Sunsat the end of the year, but haven't seen him since.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Where are they now?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Where's Mike Penberthy? He used to play for the Lakers in 00-01 and the start of the year in 01-02.
> 
> Also where is Joe Crispin? He played for the Lakers at the beginning of they year. I saw him play for the Sunsat the end of the year, but haven't seen him since.


*Mike Penberthy* 
Year of Birth: 1974 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 191 
Position: Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Nuovo Basket Napoli (Italy) 
Previous team: Los Angeles Lakers (USA) 

Played College ball at the MCMaster University (1996-97), in the NAIA. Made his pro debut in the 1997-98 season with BC Hamburg, in the German Bundesliga II. Played the 1998-99 season in the CBA, with the Quad City Thunders. In the Summer of 1999 was in the Venezuelan LPB League with Cocodrilos de Caracas and also seen some action with the Athletes in Action touring team. Signed for the 1999-00 season, on late October, again by BC Johanneum Hamburg, but this time in the German Bundesliga I, The following season, 2000-01, made his debut in the NBA, being signed by the Los Angeles Lakers. Started with the Lakers also in 2001-02, being waived in December and later joining Nuovo Basket Napoli, in the Italian Legadue. 

Won the 2000-01 NBA Championship. 










*Joe Crispin* 
Year of Birth: 1979 
Place of Birth: Pitman - NJ (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 1" 
Height cm: 185 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Phoenix Suns (USA) 
Previous team: Southern California Surf (USA) 

Played college ball at the Penn State University (1997-01). Made his debut in the 2001-02 season with the Los Angeles Lakers, being released in late November. Was then signed by the South California Surf, in the ABA League, but in early January joined the Phoenix Suns. 

Led Penn State University Nittany Lions in scoring, with 19.7 ppg, during his senior year. Led the conference in 3-point shots made and most points scored in a game (36 versus Pittsburgh). Averaged 3.25 3-pointers per game senior year and won the ESPN 3-point Shoot-Out at the 2001 NCAA Tournament. Made All-Big Ten 1st team honors in 2000-01 and All-Big Ten 2nd Team in 1999-00. Has a career highs of 36 points, 9 rebounds, 11 assists and 5 steals. Holds Penn State University record in free throw percentage and consecutive free throws. In the 2001-02 ABA League played one game resulting first in Scoring (28 ), Assists (12 ) and Steals ( 3).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Where are they now?*

Thanks man.
Hey, where are you getting all of this info on these players?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Where are they now?*



> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> Thanks man.
> Hey, where are you getting all of this info on these players?


no problem. you can find info on all these players all over the net. sometimes u get lucky and find everything all in one. it takes time but i remember i used to be "where is this player?where is that player" etc...now i can find them easily. 

telebasket.com is a good site


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*some that i remember...*

*Paul MacPherson* 
Year of Birth: 1978 
Place of Birth: Chicago -IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 193 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Phoenix Eclipse (USA) 

Played college ball at the De Paul University (2000). Selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Rockford Lightning (4th Round #36). Signed for the 2000-01 season by the Phoenix Suns, in January was traded to the Golden State Warriors. Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Supplemental Draft as 4th round pick (#27) by the N. Charleston Lowgators. Was signed for the 2001-02 season by the Phoenix Eclipse in the ABA. 

*JaRon Rush* 








Year of Birth: 1979 
Place of Birth: Kansas City - MO (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 7" 
Height cm: 200 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Previous team: Roanoke Dazzle (USA) 

Attended Pembroke HS in Kansas City, MO and played college ball at the University of California at Los Angeles (1998-00). Selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Fort Wayne Fury (3rd round #24). In 2000-01 was signed by the Los Angeles Stars, in the ABA. Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Draft as 7th round pick (#56) by the Roanoke Dazzle, the team he started with in 2001-02, being released in December. 

Has been named to the All-Pacific Ten Conference Freshmen 1st Team in 1999-00. Full name is JaRon Maurice Rush. 

Still struggling with problems...


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanx for the info, can you find Horace Jenkins,Brandon Wolfram, Edwin "Greedy" Daniels, SirValiant Brown, Pete Mickeal.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RUBEN *
> Thanx for the info, can you find Horace Jenkins,Brandon Wolfram, Edwin "Greedy" Daniels, SirValiant Brown, Pete Mickeal.


Horace Jenkins

Year of Birth: 1974 
Place of Birth: Elizabeth - NJ (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 0" 
Height cm: 183 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: C.S.Borgomanero Basket Club (Italy) 

Played at the Union County College (1993-94) and later at the William Patterson University (1998-01). Selected in the 2000-01 USBL Draft, as a 2nd round pick (# 16), by the Florida Sea Dragons, he signed for the 2001-02 season with CS Borgomanero Basket Club, in the Italian A2 league. 

A three time NABC Division III National Player of the Year and All American (1999-01), as a senior finished first in the NJAC in scoring (27.1 ppg). Played the 2001 Portsmouth Invitational Tournament and the 2001 Phoenix Desert Classic. 

Notes 
Has been three time Division III Player of the Year......of a short size but lightning quick and super fast......tremendous leaping abilities (40 inches of vertical leap)......a la Darrell Arsmtrong......he is a great scorer......can beat any opponent off the dribble......goes either way with natural ability......open court he is 2 meters on your back and suddenly he is ahead of you......simply another pace......not very clever on court, he tends to go out of the tempo......has the ability to take over a game just with his speed......can score getting it to the hole, dunk on a drive or hit the long distance jumper......can shoot off dribble......a scoring point guard......has decent leadership......excellent passing skills in traffic, has great vision......average passer in half court set......seems selfish......deadly crossover......draws fouls and is connected to the charity stripe......knows what to do in traffic.....super ballhandler......quite strong body, he is tenacious on defense......puts great pressare on the ball......many times gets in trouble playing in a system or when his speed doesn't get him open......Horace is a player who can get a spot in the NBA thanks to his ability to run the game.......new rules will not help him much......can have a great career in Europe thanks to his outstanding quickness

Brandon Wolfram

Year of Birth: 1979 
Height ft: 6' 10" 
Height cm: 208 
Position: Center 
Nation: United States 
Previous team: Pallacanestro Scafati (Italy) 

Played college ball at the University of Texas-El Paso (2001). Made his debut in 2001-02 with Aris Thessaloniki (Greece). Soon released, in October joined KS Pruszkow (Poland) and in early November moved to Pallacanestro Virtus Roma (Italy). After only one game with Roma he moved to the Italian Legadue, signing with Pallacanestro Scafati, but being released after a week

Edwin Daniels

Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: St. Louis - MO (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 190 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Sioux Falls Skyforce (USA) 
Previous team: Greenville Groove (USA) 

Attended the Cardinal Ritter HS in St. Louis, MO and played college ball at the University of Nevada at Las Vegas and at the Texas Christian University (2000-01). Selected in the 2001 NBDL (NBA Developmental League) Draft as 2nd round pick (#11) by the Greenville Groove, the team he started with in the 2001-02 season. Released in late November, in early March joined the Sioux Falls Skyforce, in the CBA. 

Early entry candidate for 2001 NBA Draft. Originally an early entry candidate for the 1999 NBA Draft, but withdrew his name from consideration, then transferred to Texas Christian and sat out the 1999-2000 season under transfer rules. Selected to the WAC Mountain Division All-Newcomer team as a freshman, was named to the Western Athletic Conference Mountain Division All-Defensive Team as a sophomore. Nickname Greedy given when he was a child because he cried a lot for food. 

SirValiant Brown-no info on him...is that his real first name? If it isn't try to get me it.

Pete Mickeal

Year of Birth: 1978 
Place of Birth: Rock Island - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 5" 
Height cm: 195 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Kansas City Knights (USA) 

Attended Rock Island HS, in Rock Island, IL and played college ball at the Indian Hills Community College (1996-98) and at the University of Cincinnati (1998-00). Selected at the 2000 NBA Draft by the Dallas Mavericks as the last pick of the 2nd round (#58), was also 1st round pick (#7) of the Rockford Lightnings in the 2000 CBA Draft. Made his debut in the NBA in the 2000-01 season with the New York Knicks, but signed on February with the Tampa Bay ThunderDawgs, in the ABA. In 2001-02 joined, in late January, the Kansas City Knights, in the ABA. 

Won the 1996-97 and the 1997-98 National Junior College Championship. In 1997-98 was voted National Junior College Player of the Year. In 1998-99 led the Conference USA in field goal percentage (.583). Also member of the 1999 C-USA All-Tournament Team. Selected Honorable Mention All-America in 1999-00. First Team All-C-USA member in both his junior and senior seasons. Won the 2001-02 ABA League Championship.


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanx for the info, I tought that was his real name I guess not.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

hey ruben...i tried looking again and absolutely nothing....i dunno why...

do you have any other names??

sime


----------



## Zerto 2000 (Jun 16, 2002)

how about Michael Wright?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Zerto 2000 *
> how about Michael Wright?


*Michael Wright* 










Year of Birth: 1980 
Place of Birth: Chicago - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 202 
Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: WKS Slask Wroclaw (Poland) 

Played college bball at the University of Arizona (1998-01). Selected at the 20001 NBA Draft as a 2nd round pick( # 39) by the New York Knicks.Signed for his first pro season, 2001-02, in early December, by WKS Slask Wroclaw (Poland). 

Has been member of the USA Junior National Team. Named to All-Pac 10 First Team. Named PAC 10 Freshman of the Year. Selected to All-PAC 10 First Team,NABC All-District 15 and District 9 First Team as a sophomore. Won the 2001-02 Polish National Championship being named MVP of the Playoffs ( with Tomczyk D.). 
Stats

WKS Slask Wroclaw 2001/2002 - Polska Liga Koszykowki G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 20 503 107 199 53 0 0 0 79 113 69 63 97 160 11 10 64 293 0.17 12.7 23.3 
AVG 25.2 5.4 10 53 0 0 0 4 5.7 69 3.2 4.9 8 0.6 0.5 3.2 14.7 0.17 12.7 23.3 


WKS Slask Wroclaw 2001/2002 - Euroleague ULEB G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 8 220 41 88 46 0 0 0 33 38 86 20 49 69 4 7 24 115 0.17 12.5 20.9 
AVG 27.5 5.1 11 46 0 0 0 4.1 4.8 86 2.5 6.1 8.6 0.5 0.9 3 14.4 0.17 12.5 20.9


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

How about the Stanford point guard Arthur Lee who led the Cardinal the final four? Or Tim Young? Chris Porter?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Jason Caffeine *
> How about the Stanford point guard Arthur Lee who led the Cardinal the final four? Or Tim Young? Chris Porter?


Chris Porter has been mentioned already....check a few posts back...or maybe a page back....

*Arthur Lee* 










Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: Los Angeles - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 1" 
Height cm: 185 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Basket Rimini (Italy) 

Played college ball at Stanford University (1995-99). Signed for the 1999-00 season by Kombassan Konya (Turkey). Joined for the 2000-01 season the KK Cibona Zagreb (Croatia). For the 2001-02 season, he moved to Italy, signed by Basket Rimini, in Legadue. 

Named 1st Team All Pacific-10in 1999, played the 2000-01 Croatian League All Star Game. Won the 2000-01 Croatian National Cup and the 2000-01 Croatian National Championship. 

*Tim Young* 










Year of Birth: 1976 
Place of Birth: Santa Cruz - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 7' 0" 
Height cm: 213 
Position: Center 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: CB Leon (Spain) 

Went to High Scholl at Harbor HS, Santa Cruz, played college ball at the Stanford University (1994-99). Selected by the Golden State Warriors in the 1999 NBA Draft as a 2nd round pick(n#56 overall); signed his first pro contract with the Golden State Warriors for the 1999-00 season. Moved overseas in 2000-01 joining Polonia Warzsawa, in the Polish PLK League but later that season he was traded to MZKS Stal Ostrow Wielkopolski, still in the Polish PLK. Moved to Spain for the 2001-02 season, signed by Baloncesto Leon, in the LEB LEague. 

Has been member of the US 22-and-Under National Team, playing and winning the 1996 Panamerican 22-and-Under Championships. Named All-Pac 10 Conference First Team in 1995-96. 


Size and Athletic Abilities 
Quick! 

Offense 
An effective floor runner with limited offensive talen, heìs not able to bang on the inside. Possesses a decent perimeter game, but that’s not what most teams are looking for in a seven footer. 

Notes 
Young is a potential NBA player who could be of interest a patient organization. 


hope that helps jason....sorry about it takin me so long...it was at the bottom so i didnt think anyone was replying....

any more?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *sime *
> any more?


yeah, if you can find anything on bobby hurley, can you please post it? thanx!


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> yeah, if you can find anything on bobby hurley, can you please post it? thanx!


lol thanks for not letting the thread die...

honesly i looked high and low for this guy and i only found a few things.....here we go....

Bobby Hurley
College: Duke University
Height:6'0
Weight:165 lbs.
Positionoint Guard

Jersey Number: #11
Home Town: Jersey City, NJ
High School: St. Anthony's 
Major: Sociology

Records:

Most Assists in NCAA and Duke History, 1076 
Most Games Started, 139 
Most Minutes Played, 4802 
Most NCAA Tournament Assists, 145 
Most NCAA Tournament Made 3-Pointers, 42 

he is now a 
Thoroughbred owner 
in Colts Neck, N.J 

sorry bizzy i tried to find whatever i could on him and thats it


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

cool! thanx!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Sime: How bout checking out where Alex Blackwell is these days. He played at a local college here Monmouth (NJ) Played a couple years for the Lakers. I havent heard anything about him in years. I met him once. Truly a nice guy. Thanx in advance Sime.


----------



## JONATHANBENDER (Jun 26, 2002)

WHAT_ABOUT_THAT_BUM_DAMON_BAILEY_OR_SHERRON_WILKERSON


----------



## JONATHANBENDER (Jun 26, 2002)

OH,NEVERMIND
MY_AUNT_TOLD_ME_SHE_JUST_SAW_BAILEY_IN_ARBYS_DUMPSTER_LOOKING_FOR_LUNCH


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Fordy74 *
> Sime: How bout checking out where Alex Blackwell is these days. He played at a local college here Monmouth (NJ) Played a couple years for the Lakers. I havent heard anything about him in years. I met him once. Truly a nice guy. Thanx in advance Sime.


*Alex Blackwell* 










Year of Birth: 1970 
Place of Birth: Tom River - NJ (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 7" 
Height cm: 201 
Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Rosalia de Castro (Spain) 

Attended the Oak Hill Academy in Mouth of Wilson, Virginia and played college basketball at the Monmouth University (1988-92). Drafted in the 1992 CBA draft by Wichita Falls as a 1st round pick (#2 overall), played part of the 1992-93 season with the Los Angeles Lakers. In 1993-94 and 1994-95 he played with the CBA's Omaha Racers and moved to Connecticut Pride, still in the CBA, in 1995-96. In 1996-97, again in the CBA, he played with the Rockford Lighting, with the Yakima Sun Kings and with Fort Wayne Fury. The following season, 1997-98, he signed with Andino La Rioja (Argentina) and in 1998-99 he moved to Spain at C.B. Murcia, but was waiwed on early November and reached a deal back with Andino La Rioja (Argentina). In the 2000-01 season moved to CB Los Barrios Cadiz (Spain), in the LEB league, and in Summer 2001 joined Guaiqueries de Margarita, in the Venezuelan LPB League. In 2001-02 played with Rosalia De Castro Santiago de Compostela, in the Spanish LEB league. 

Played the CBA All Star Game in 1996. Selected in the CBA All-League 2nd Team in 1995-96. 


STATS

Alex Blackwell 
Rosalia de Castro 2001/2002 - LEB - Liga Espanola de Baloncesto G Min T2 in T2 tot T2 % T3 in T3 tot T3% FT in FT tot FT % OR DR TR *** ST TO PTS ***/TO R P S P 
TOT 2 71 9 18 50 1 2 50 8 10 80 2 8 10 2 2 5 29 0.4 5.6 16.3 
AVG 35.5 4.5 9 50 0.5 1 50 4 5 80 1 4 5 1 1 2.5 14.5 0.4 5.6 16.3


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JONATHANBENDER *
> WHAT_ABOUT_THAT_BUM_DAMON_BAILEY_OR_SHERRON_WILKERSON


*Damon Bailey* 










Year of Birth: 1974 
Place of Birth: Heltonville - IN (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 190 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Fort Wayne Fury (USA) 99 season....nothing on him since!!

Played his college career at the Indiana University (1994 - 19.6 ppg) and was selected in the second round (25th overall) of the 1994 CBA Draft and in the the second round (# 42) of the 1994 NBA Draft, as well. Made his debut with the pro in the NBA, with the Indiana Pacers in the 1994-95 season, nad in 1995-96 was in the CBA, with the Fort Wayne Fury. Again with the Furies at the start of the 1996-97 season, he then moved to Europe, signing with Elan Bearnais Pau-Orthez (France). Played 1997-98 and 1998-99 seasons with CBA's Fort Wayne Fury. 

First team All-Big Ten selection and third team All-American after his senior season at Indiana. In 1997-98 was named to the All-CBA first team being also CBA All-Star Game starter. 

Sherron Wilkerson










Year of Birth: 1975 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 193 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Other Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Previous team: S.S. Sutor Montegranaro (Italy) 
Agent: Anthony Gerald Hilliard (Sterling Group) 

Played NCAA (Indiana) and NAIA (Rio Grande) ball. Started playing in the pro with Wisconsin Blast (IBA) in 1997-98. In October 1998 signed with Sodertalje Kings (Sweden) and was confirmed for the 1999-00 season. In 2000-01 went back in the IBA, joining the Fargo-Moorhead Beez, but was released on December. In January moved to Europe again, joining ASK Broceni Riga, in the Latvian LBL League. Signed for the 2001-02 season by SS Sutor Montegranaro, in the Italian A2, has been released in late November. Signed for BK Ventspils (Latvia). 

Played the 2000-01 Latvian League All-Star Game being named the game's MVP. 


Any more requests?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

hey again i wanted to bring this topic back up again, if anyone is interested in knowing where former nba players are just put their names down here...

check back a couple pages because many have been named already. if you guys also don't know i am sime. 



Just a little tidbit. Jimmy King who was drafted in the 2nd round of the 1995 NBA draft by Toronto.

Well you know how Denver is holding free tryouts for whoever would like to join the summer league team? Well they spotted a guy who was very good named Jimmy King. He was one of only 4 who made the summer league team in Denver. He played in the CBA for a couple seasons and in Europe.

Now he will be playing in Denver. Pretty crazy I think


----------



## FreeAirtime (Jun 20, 2002)

Jimmy King was one of the 4 or 5 guys who made it to Denvers FA and rookie camp from the open tryout they held.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

I know, I forget who they other 3 were...but its nice to see how he has went full circle basically. from in the nba....to europe, to cba...then to open tryouts, then to a summer league team


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

How about Terrell Lyday and Mekeli Wesley? Both played at BYU and finished eligbility in 00-01 season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Can you find anything on Cedric Webber?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I would like to know where Jerry Stackhouse and Cliff Robinson go during the playoffs.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

anybody know anything about where Kenny "Sky" Walker, Yinka Dare, or Manute Bol are doing? I saw manute against the Fridge on Celebrity boxing!!!That was funny!


----------



## reggiemiller31 (Jul 16, 2002)

Where is Schea Cotton former Alabama star?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JoeF *
> How about Terrell Lyday and Mekeli Wesley? Both played at BYU and finished eligbility in 00-01 season.


*Terrell Lyday* 
Year of Birth: 1979 
Place of Birth: Fresno - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 2" 
Height cm: 188 
Position: Point Guard 
Other Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: ZKS UNIA Tarnow (Poland) 

Played college ball at the Fresno City College (1997-99) and at the Brigham Young University (1999-01). Signed for the 2001-02 season, in October, by ZKS Unia Tarnow (Poland). 

Won the 2000-01 Mountain West Conference Championship. 


*Mekeli Wesley* 

Year of Birth: 1979 
Place of Birth: Suva (Fiji) 
Height ft: 6' 9" 
Height cm: 205 
Position: Power Forward 
Other Position: Center 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Polonia Warzsawa (Poland) 

From the Provo High School, played college ball at the Brigham Young University (1997-01). In 2001-02 played with Polonia Warzsava (Poland). 

Won the 2000-01 Mountain West Conference Championship. 

Thats all I could find...hope that helps


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *The X Factor *
> Can you find anything on Cedric Webber?


*Sedric Webber* 










Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: New York - NY (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 7" 
Height cm: 200 
Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Shell Turbo Chargers (Philippines) 
Previous team: North Charleston Lowgators (USA) 

Attended Keenan HS in Columbia, SC and played at the College of Charleston (1995-99). In 1999 was drafted by the USBL's Kansas City (3rd round, #30). Signed for the 1999-00 season, in late September, by Alvik Stockholm (Sweden). After a mont, in late October, he left the team for personal reasons. In 2000-01 signed with the Salina Rattlers, in the IBA League, but was released in December, and joined the New Mexico Slam, in the IBL. In the summer of 2001 he played in the USBL with the Kansas Cagerz. Signed for the 2001-02 season by the North Charleston Lowgators, in the NBDL. In the 2002 Summer season played with the Shell Turbo Chargers in the Philippine PBA League.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brian *
> I would like to know where Jerry Stackhouse and Cliff Robinson go during the playoffs.


Sorry can't find that out....This is a thread on where do they play now or what they do now...talking about basketball...sorry can't tell you what they do in the summer


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y *
> anybody know anything about where Kenny "Sky" Walker, Yinka Dare, or Manute Bol are doing? I saw manute against the Fridge on Celebrity boxing!!!That was funny!


*Yinka Dare* 

He temporarily stopped playing basketball for the 2001-2002 season because he basically just sucks...

Year of Birth: 1972 
Height ft: 7' 0" 
Height cm: 213 
Position: Center 
Nation: Senegal 
Previous team: Saskatchewan Hawks (USA) 

Played college ball at the George Washington University (1994). Signed for the 1999-00 season by the CBA's Fort Wayne Fury was released during the regular season. In 2001-02 joined, in late November, tha Saskatchewan Hawks, in the CBA, being soon released. 

*Manute Bol* 

He basically retired from pro basketball after the 1996/97 season.

Year of Birth: 1962 
Place of Birth: Wau (Sudan) 
Height ft: 7' 7" 
Height cm: 231 
Position: Center 
Nation: Sudan 
Played In: Libertas Pallacanestro Forli' (Italy) 

Has played at Bridgeport University (1985). Selected in the 1983 NBA Draft by the San Diego Clippers (#97 overall). 

*Kenny Walker* 

Place of Birth: Jacksonville FL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 203 
Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Played In: University of Alabama (USA) 

Played college ball at University of Alabama (2001-02). 

Sorry looked around nothin to find. 


not yet found a team...


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *reggiemiller31 *
> Where is Schea Cotton former Alabama star?


*Shea Cotton* 

Year of Birth: 1977 
Height ft: 6' 6" 
Height cm: 198 
Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Etendard Brest (France) 
Agent: Marc Fleisher


Played college ball at the University of Alabama (2000). Selected in the 2000 CBA Draft by the Sioux Falls Skyforce (9th Round #88), made his pro debut in the 2000-01 season with KK Partizan (Yugoslavia) but was released in April. Signed for the 2001-02 season, in February, by Etendard Brest, in the French Pro B League.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

deon thomas

illinois

drafted by mavs (1994?) went to euro


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I was making a joke because neither of them showed up for the playoffs this year.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brian *
> I was making a joke because neither of them showed up for the playoffs this year.


my bad


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *krob *
> deon thomas
> 
> illinois
> ...


*Deon Thomas* 










Year of Birth: 1971 
Place of Birth: Chicago - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 204 
Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Caceres Club Baloncesto (Spain) 

Played at the University of Illinois (1990-94) and was drafted in the 1994 NBA Draft by the Dallas Mavericks (2nd round, #28). However, in 1994-95 he signed in Spain with Baloncesto Manresa. In 1995-96 still in Spain, moved to Valvi Girona. In 1996-97 played for Club Baloncesto Malaga, and at the beginning of the 1997-98 season signed for CDP Sevilla, but was released on March, due to an injury. For the 1998-99 season he signed, on November, with Maccabi Rishon Le Zion (Israel) and in 1999-00 is back in Spain with CB Gran Canaria. Played with Gran Canaria also in 2000-01. The following season, 2001-02, joined in November Caceres CB, still in Spain. 

Has been member of the Big10 Conference Freshmen Team and of the Big10 3rd Team in 1990-91 and of the Big10 2nd Team in 1991-92, 1992-93 and 1993-94


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

Do you now anything about Haywoode Workman?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> Do you now anything about Haywoode Workman?


*Haywoode Workman* 

I could only find some stuff from the 2000-2001 season nothin after that.










Year of Birth: 1966 
Place of Birth: Charlotte - NC (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 2" 
Height cm: 187 
Position: Point Guard 
Nation: United States 
Played In: Hapoel Jerusalem (Israel) 

Played college ball at Oral Roberts University (1989). Selected by the atlanta Hawks in the 1989 NBA Draft (n#49 overall). Started the 1989-90 season in the CBA with the the Topeka Sizzlers, on late February 1990 has signed two consecutive 10-day contracts with the Hawks for the rest of the season. Signed as a free agent by the Washington Bullets for the 1990-91 season. The following seasons (1991-92 and 1992-93) he played in Italy with Victoria Libertas Pesaro (A1 League). In 1993-94 he moved back to the NBA, signed as free agent by the Indiana Pacers. Has always played there until February 1999, when he was waived by the Pacers. For the rest of the 1998-99 season he signed with the Milwaukee Bucks; the following season, 1999-00, he re-signed with the Milwaukee Bucks. In 2000-01 was signed by Hapoel Jerusalem (Israel). 

Named to the 1989-90 CBA All-Rookie Team.


----------



## azcats (Jul 15, 2002)

*here are some*

Miles Simon ( what has he been doing the past few years.)

Michael Wright ( I know he is on the magic summer league but did he play over seas last year?)

A.J. Bramlet (I think right spelling.)

Bennet Davidson( think thats right speling also)


----------



## p (Jul 17, 2002)

What about former Jazz player Walter Bond... he instructed at a b-ball camp i went to when I was like 8...

he taught me the "wrap-around pass" Ooooooohhhhh!

hehehe, peace


----------



## DBnba (Jul 17, 2002)

*Dino Radja...*

What ever happen to him? he use to be an All-Star


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: here are some*



> Originally posted by *azcats *
> Miles Simon ( what has he been doing the past few years.)
> 
> Michael Wright ( I know he is on the magic summer league but did he play over seas last year?)
> ...


*Miles Simon* 










Year of Birth: 1975 
Place of Birth: Stockholm (Sweden) 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 191 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Dakota Wizards (USA) 
Previous team: Pallacanestro Varese (Italy) 
Agent: Marc Fleisher 

Played college ball at the Arizona University (1995-98). Selected at the 1998 NBA Draft by the Orlando Magic as a 2nd round pick. In the 1998-99 season was signed by the Orlando Magic. In 2000-01 season joined Maccabi Ironi Raanana, in Israel, but was released in November. He then moved to the Italian A-2 League, joining Livorno Basket for the remainder of the season. Having signed in Italy with a fake Czech passport he has been disqualified from FIBA competitions for wo years. Signed for the 2001-02 season with the Dakota Wizards, in the CBA. In April 2002 joined Pallacanestro Varese (Italy) that left in May for an injury. 

Won the 2001-02 CBA Championship. 

Won the 1996-97 NCAA Championship. Named the 2001-02 MVP of the CBA League. 

*Micheal Wright* 










I have done both of these, next time just look back. Thanks

Year of Birth: 1980 
Place of Birth: Chicago - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 202 
Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: WKS Slask Wroclaw (Poland) 

Played college bball at the University of Arizona (1998-01). Selected at the 20001 NBA Draft as a 2nd round pick( # 39) by the New York Knicks.Signed for his first pro season, 2001-02, in early December, by WKS Slask Wroclaw (Poland). 

Has been member of the USA Junior National Team. Named to All-Pac 10 First Team. Named PAC 10 Freshman of the Year. Selected to All-PAC 10 First Team,NABC All-District 15 and District 9 First Team as a sophomore. Won the 2001-02 Polish National Championship being named MVP of the Playoffs ( with Tomczyk D.). 

*AJ Bramlett* 










Year of Birth: 1977 
Place of Birth: Dekalb - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 10" 
Height cm: 208 
Position: Center 
Other Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Caprabo Lleida (Spain) 

Attended the La Cueva HS in Albuquerque and played college ball at the University of Arizona (1995-99). Selected in the 1999 NBA Draft as 2nd round pick (#39) by the Cleveland Cavaliers, sterted playing pro in 1999-00, signing on September with Greek team of AO Dafnis. He was realased after only a few weeks and joined the Cleveland Cavaliers. On early January has been released also by the Cavs and joined the CBA's LaCrosse Bobcats. In 2000-01 moved to Forum Valladolid (Spain) and for the 2001-02 season has been signed by CB Lleida Basquetbol (Spain), newcomer in the ACB League. 

Has been All Pac -10 1st Team in 1998-99. Won the 1997 NCAA National Championship. In 1998-99 was 5th in the Pac-10 in blocks with 1.28 bpg. Played the 2000-01 ACB League All-Star Game. 

Size and Athletic Abilities 
An athletic Power Forward with skinny frame. Runs the court and knows how to move. 

Offense 
He can run the court and showed some scoring potential. Can post up on bigger men and can burn them thanks to his quickness. Has still a lot to improve, his low post game needs some more moves, not to mention his free throw percentage. 

Defense 
Decent defender, has the will to give his body up for loose ball. Always plays tough. 

Notes 
A.J. had a very good college career but still has a lot to improve. He has a lot of good qualities: he's a good work ethic and is a very hard worker and most of all he's a good kid that never has troubles. But his biggest quality is that not only is he coachable guy but he also is still improving is game and his physical skills. He must put up weight because the big question on him is strength. He actually doesn't have the ability to handle the physical game at the Top level. Needs to be followed with great attention because he could develop himself into a great player. 


*Bennett Davison*










Year of Birth: 1975 
Place of Birth: San Francisco - CA (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 8" 
Height cm: 202 
Position: Small Forward 
Other Position: Power Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: KK Krka Novo Mesto (Slovenia) 
Agent: Rade Filipovich 

Went to Analy HS in Sebastopol (CA) and played at West Valley Junior College (1995-96) before being a starter on the Arizona University NCAA national Championship team in 1996-97. Played at Arizona University in 1996-97 and 1997-98. Has signed for the 1998-99 season with Galatasaray Istanbul (Turkey). In 1999-00 joined, on November, the Melbourne Tigers (Australia). In 2000-01 moved back to Europe, being signed by KK Krka Novo Mesto (Slovenia). 

At West Valley Junior College was named California JUCO Player of the Year and West Coast Conference MVP in 1995-96. Played the 2000-01 Slovenian League All Star Game 

Notes 
Possesses a tremendous 34 inch vertical leap, which was utilized to throw him some alleyoops.........he runs the court quite deftly; has excellent footwork and adequate (but not great) strength.........he is not the toughest kid, physically or mentally.........Davison''s game is fairly simple to dissect.........his offensive game is undeveloped but hands are sound.........takes a lot of high percentage shots, and has good touch right around the basket.........occasionally will make a nice reverse layup or finish a play off with his left hand.........however, he does have a tendency to rush his shot once in a while on the inside when he has more time.........could be a result of a lack of concentration.........his shooting range is extremely limited, basically to 15-ft. around the hoop.........seems to aim his jumper instead of shooting it.........defense is the strength of his game, Bennet is a rather smart player who is a very skilled defender.........pretty good rebounder who has good awareness for the ball and can rebound over others with comparable height using his superior leaping ability.........this is not meant to say that he does not play hard however, because he does give decent effort.........overall, Davison does not appear to have much confidence in his offensive game.........could become a tremendous rebounder if he shows a little more aggressiveness and desire out on the court.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *p *
> What about former Jazz player Walter Bond... he instructed at a b-ball camp i went to when I was like 8...
> 
> he taught me the "wrap-around pass" Ooooooohhhhh!
> ...


*Walter Bond* 










after the 1998-1999 he retired from pro basketball, now he is living a normal life...

Year of Birth: 1969 
Place of Birth: Chicago - IL (USA) 
Height ft: 6' 4" 
Height cm: 194 
Position: Shooting Guard 
Other Position: Small Forward 
Nation: United States 
Last Team He Played For: TSV Bayer 04 Leverkusen (Germany) 

From Minnesota University, was never drafted by the NBA. 6th round pick (99th overall) of the Wichita Falls in the 1991CBA Draft, started his career in 1991-92 playing with Wichita Falls. The following season, 1992-93, signed a contract with the Dallas Mavericks. In 1993-94 has played again in the NBA but with the Utah Jazz. The following season started with Detroit Pistons, then played with Utah Jazz and the CBA Chicago team.). In his career averaged 18.5 ppg, 6.3 rpg and 35% from three-point distance in the CBA, and 5.7 ppg, 1.9 rpg and 30% in the NBA. Started the 1997-98 season in the CBA with Yakima Sun Kings and, on late December, has signed with S.S. Scandone Avellino (Italy). In 1998-99 he went to Germany signing with TSV Bayer Leverkusen. 

Selected in the CBA All Rookie Team in 1992. Has played the 1998-99 German All Star Game. 

Size and Athletic Abilities 
Bond has good size for the off-guard spot, and a strong body structure that makes him fit with the small forward position. 

Offense 
More a scorer than a shooter. Wants to penetrate and finish, even if he has three-point range. His outside shooting is not very consistent, though. Goes to the offensive boards. Seems more a small forward than a pure guard. 

Defense 
Can have some troubles in guarding quick penetrators, does not have problems in guarding small forwards. Can contribute under the boards. 

Notes 
Bond is a good mid-level player. In those leagues, he can play hist basketball style, made of penetrations, without paying too much against big shot-blockers. Should improve his outside shooting consistency and his decision-making to be ready for higher levels.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Dino Radja...*



> Originally posted by *DBnba *
> What ever happen to him? he use to be an All-Star


*Dino Radja* 

He is still an all star. One of the best players in Europe today.










Year of Birth: 1967 Season 
Place of Birth: Split (Croatia) 
Height ft: 6' 11" 
Height cm: 211 
Position: Center 
Other Position: Power Forward 
Nation: Croatian 
Now playing In: KK Cibona Zagreb (Croatia) 

Started his career in his native Split with Jugoplastika (Yugoslavia). In 1990 was under contract with the Boston Celtics, who drafted him previously, but a court decision canceled the contract and as a free agent in july 1990 signed for Pallacanestro Virtus Roma, for the highest amount ever in Italy. After 3 seasons in Rome, on July 1993 signed for the Boston Celtics where he played up to june 1997 when was traded to the Philadelphia 76ers, but the trade didn't go through and he was later released by the Celtics. As a free agent he then signed, in 1997-98, for Panathinaikos Athens in Greece and, on June 1998 renewed his contract also for the 1998-99 season. Signed for the 1999-00 season by KK Zadar (Croatia). The following season, 2000-01, joined Olympiakos Piraeus (Greece) and in 2001-02 he played, from December and in the Euroleague only, with KK Cibona Zagreb (Croatia). Has been released in early January as the team failed qualification to Euroleague's second round. 

Won 2 Euroleagues in 1988-89 and 1989-90 with Jugoplastika Split (Croatia). With Virtus Roma (Italy) he won the Korac Cup in 1993. Has been Top Rebounder of the Greek League in 1997-98. With the National team of Jugoslavia, won the silver medal at the 1988 Olympics in Seoul,as well as 2 gold medals at the European championships in 1989 (Zagreb) and 1991 (Rome). After the Yugoslavian war and the independence of Croatia, he won a silver medal at the 1992 Olympics in Barcelona. Played the FIBA 1997 Eurostars and was also selected in 1999 but did not played due to an injury. Won the 1997-98 and 1998-99 Greek Championships with Panathinaikos Athens. Played the 2000-01 Greek League All-Star Game. Led the Greek League in rebounding (11.7 rpg.) in 2000-01. 

Interest
Local, NBA, Foreign 

Size and Athletic Abilities 
Great body, great athletic skills, great coordination and mobility. In sum: great! Definitely the top big man in Europe as for athletic abilities. Nobody so big runs so well and can move so quickly in short spaces. 

Offense 
A complete player, has excellent low post moves. Can make the power move or the turn around jumper. Radja can also step out and face the basket. Has range and can fake and put the ball on the floor for the drive. 

Defense 
A tough defender, mean, if he must make a foul, he's gonna make it hard. Excellent rebounder and shot blocker. 

Notes 
Radja is the best big man in Europe today. He came back fro the NBA bigger and quicker (if possible..). Has also made his skills more consistent, and has become even more self-confident. Sometimes seems to be kind of "annoyed", but when it counts, he makes the difference.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Chris Porter and AJ Bramlett*

Chris Porter is on the Blazer's summer league team that will play in the Rocky Mountain Revue.
http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2002_Summer_League_Roster-49121-41.html

AJ Bramlett is on the Jazz summer league team that will also play in the Rocky mountain Revue. 
http://www.nba.com/jazz/Revue/index.html


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Maceo Baston, Michigan. I heard he is playing in Spain now thats all I know.


I ran into Maceo while I was working the University of Michigan football camp. He was in the weightroom working out. Looks like he's gotten bulkier since I last saw him. He was preparing for a tryout with the Raptors. 

I also saw LaVell Blanchard working out. This guy is listed at 6'7. There is no way he is taller than 6'4.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> X. Nacy!


You mean Kyle Macy? Last I heard he had gotten into coaching. I believe he was back in Kentucky coaching at Moorhead State? I think he had also coached at a smaller school in Tennessee?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Chris Porter and AJ Bramlett*



> Originally posted by *JoeF *
> Chris Porter is on the Blazer's summer league team that will play in the Rocky Mountain Revue.
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2002_Summer_League_Roster-49121-41.html
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

guys i appreciate you guys tellin me where some of these players are....

keep up the good work


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> i
> there was another guy from here too who was in the nba (and i think he was supposed to be pretty good), but i forgot his name....


Jerry Walker (I believe his name was) was from Jersey City, right? He had a decent career at Seton Hall. What ever happened to that 7' center who weighed over 300 lbs who played briefly at Seton Hall? Not sure if he was from J.C. he may have been from Elizabet?


----------



## Scottyb23 (Jul 13, 2002)

I got some tough ones how about reggie fields excellent high school player dont know what happend to him after that and also the 2 kids from the movie hoops dreams arthur agee and william gates thnaks.


----------



## Scottyb23 (Jul 13, 2002)

hey sorry i got a correction it is ronnie fields not reggie thanks


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Ronnie Fields played in one of the minor leagues last year, on a team in Florida. Ronnie never did develop a jump shot. He also got into a bad car wreck that hurt his career.


----------



## Scottyb23 (Jul 13, 2002)

thanks how bout the other two?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Scottyb23 *
> thanks how bout the other two?


I believe Arthur Agee went to a juco in Missouri. Last I heard, one of the minor leagues had signed him to play. That was a couple of years ago.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Scottyb23 *
> hey sorry i got a correction it is ronnie fields not reggie thanks


*Ronnie Fields* 

Year of Birth: 1977 
Height ft: 6' 3" 
Height cm: 190 
Position: Guard 
Other Position: Forward 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Pennsylvania Valley Dawgs (USA) 

Played at the Farragut Academy High School (1996). In 1997-98 has played with the St. Paul Saints, in the IBL. The following season, 1998-99, moved to the Rockford Lightning in the CBA. In the summer of 1999 joined Pennsylvania Valley Dawgs in the USBL and in the Philipinean PBA League Tanduay. Was signed for the 1999-00 season, in early February, by the CBA's Grand Rapids Hoops. In 2000-01 moved to Chicago Skyliners, in the ABA. In the Summer of 2001 joined the Florida Sea Dragons, in the USBL but was later traded to the Pennsylvania Valley Dawgs, still in the USBL. Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the Pennsylvania ValleyDawgs. 

arthur agee did play in the minors..but cant find any info on him.

nothin professional on william gates either.....he must not be playin pro ball


----------



## Pookie (May 23, 2003)

Ronnie Fields actually works at a 7-11 in my town. He smells really bad and is missing his left thumb.


----------



## yohanjohn (May 3, 2007)

where and what is former rockets/bulls/hawks guard Matt Maloney?


----------



## Tyx27 (May 2, 2007)

Chops said:


> Scoonie Penn?



Played in Cibona, now somewhere in Greece, i think Olympiacos


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Anybody know where Steve Logan(Cincinnati) is??


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

This is what I don't get with these players. Some players are playing in the Phillipiness. Are they that desperate to play basketball anywhere and make a few bucks? They are probably 5-7 seasons away from retiring and then what? Go find a white collar job and try to make a decent living? You're 36, college education was the backburner for you, getting up there with age and you're going to do what for the rest of your life?


----------

